# EASY CHEAP custom ideas!



## derekrichter42 (Mar 10, 2013)

These pictures are just a few things I've done to my Cruze so far... I have debadged the rear cruze, LT and dealer emblems, plasti-dipped rear and front bowties as well as the chrome around the grill on the front. Also used plasti-dip to add some originality to my stock 16 inch wheels. Installed red L.E.D light bars and hardwired them to my brake lights. Tinted the tail lights as well. Probably haven't even spent over 75 bucks and added a lot of originality to the car. 

I am planning on doing a lot more... when the funds come to do it! (BMC Predator Ram Hood, Coilovers to drop it down a bit, and some nice black 18's...)


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Nice job and nice car. Always a bonus to mod while saving money!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

I've got an idea..should I paint the lower front corner lips of the bumper black ( directly under the fog lights)? Leave the middle of the lip red?


----------



## derekrichter42 (Mar 10, 2013)

I think the lower lip would good if it was all black. Not sure about just the corners but thats the nice thing about plastidip is if you dont like it, just peel it off! And is that an RS front bumper? Looks sick with those headlights too!


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks I just had the lights installed Friday and yes it's the LTZ with RS body kit. I also had the marker lights tinted black. Yea I was thinking of doing the entire lip black but I figured I would get a couple opinions first.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm also thinking about powder coating my LTZ wheels black. I already painted the center cap bowties red but if I decide to have the wheels powder coated, I'm going to repaint the center cap bowtie black and the rest of it yellow but not sure yet


----------



## derekrichter42 (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah i was thinking of powder coating the wheels on mine as well, but i decided that since i'm already planning on putting so much money into the car, an extra few hundred bucks on some nice wheels is gonna look way better. I was actually thinking of doing the RS body kit as well but i think i am going to put the coilovers in and drop it a bit and see if i like the stock look when it is lower to the ground. Maybe put some spacers in to stance it out a bit too, idk the possibilities are endless!


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Derek, did you tape off the honeycomb part of the grill when you dipped the chrome trim or did you just spray the whole thing? I tried doing the trim this weekend and the both times when I went to pull the tape off the inside of the grill, some of the dip came with it. I gave up ha!


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

4piecekit said:


> Derek, did you tape off the honeycomb part of the grill when you dipped the chrome trim or did you just spray the whole thing? I tried doing the trim this weekend and the both times when I went to pull the tape off the inside of the grill, some of the dip came with it. I gave up ha!


U have to use a razor to trim/cut the tape off.. otherwise the plastidip comes off with the tape.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea usually if you don't tape right up against the surface you're dipping, the 'extra' dip comes right off if it has a break line to cut itself. I used a razor and it still didn't work out right. No more dipping the grill for me.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

4piecekit said:


> Yea usually if you don't tape right up against the surface you're dipping, the 'extra' dip comes right off if it has a break line to cut itself. I used a razor and it still didn't work out right. No more dipping the grill for me.


The last time I tried to plastidip was on my bowties. It didnt turn out well, it ended up leaving bubbles. So I just bought vinyl from www.grafwerks.com and did the bowties. Now I'm thinking of trying to dip again. This time on the lower lip of the front bumper.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

dipping the chrome strips on the grill is a real PITA. The key is to spend the time upfront on the prep work. Layout the masking tape (try using painters tape like the blue stuff, it's less sticky) and then use a razor to trim it so only the chrome is exposed. You'll need to leave some space I found between the tape and the strip or when you take the tape off it will look as if you missed a spot.

Once the tape is on, then use small bits of tape to apply news paper to cover large areas. Spray thick and even and then immediately remove the news paper and then the masking tape. If you prepped it good enough it will come off easily, quickly and won't touch the wet areas.

Took me 2 tries because I missed a spot the first time and masking tape was too stick so it tore the dip off. Be sure to clean the chrome with 91% alcohol before applying dip. Apply the paint at a 45* angle, then at level.


----------



## derekrichter42 (Mar 10, 2013)

I did tape off the honeycomb. The trick is to pull off the tape at just the right time right before it is dry. (Just cant be wet enough to run) Hope this helps!


----------

